# AI hydra 52 power supply question



## good_reef (Dec 18, 2009)

Was just curious if any AI hydra 52 owner could quickly tell me the DC specs for the power supply?

I am thinking of doing a DIY unit and was just looking at what power supply I might need


Thanks in advance


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i have a 52hd it should be the same, ill go have a look


----------



## good_reef (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot! I really just need the DC voltage and Current specs. I can't find the info anywhere online.


----------

